# Endlosschleife UNIX



## Halloween (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ist es möglich ein Script unter UNIX so zu schreiben, dass es solange in einer Endlosschleife läuft, bis der User eine Taste drückt?
Im Detail gehts hier um ein Überwachungsscript, das gewisse Daten ausliest und anzeigt. Gerade hier wäre es sinnvoll wenn der Vorgang endlos wiederholt wird, bi der User z.B. die "x"-Taste drückt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai Schwarz // H4ll0w33n


----------



## pZy (4. März 2003)

eine endlosschleife würde bedeuten, dass der prozessor die ganze zeit auf hochturen läuft und damit ne menge strom frisst.

ich kenn mich mit unix überhaupt nicht aus, aber auch da müsste es möglich sein das ganze ereignisgesteuert zu machen.
d.h. das programm WARTET auf deine eingabe und überprüft diese nicht die ganze zeit.


----------



## melmager (5. März 2003)

ich gehe mal davon aus das du ein shellscript meinst

#!/bin/sh
#
proz=`deinshellscript&`
read taste
kill $proz

......

sprich starte dein script im hintergrund und wenn return gerdückt wird kill das script


----------

